# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Eclipse / JBoss - Derby] Gnrer des tables  partir des entits

## Hole_geek

Bonjour  tous,

J'essaye de mettre en place un JPA-Project avec Eclipse Indigo, Jboss as 7.1.1, Derby et EclipseLink 2.3.2.

Je vais commencer par vous expliquer ce que j'ai fait avant de vous exposer mon problme :

- Cration de la base de donnes DerbyDB via le Data Source Explorer d'Eclipse.

- J'ai insr la librairie derbyclient.jar dans le rpertoire Standalone/Deployments de JBoss

- J'ai cr (et activ) une nouvelle DataSource (via le JBoss management localhost:8080)
voici un extrait du code du fichier Standalone.xml qui est gnr :


```

```

- lancement du serveur JBoss via Standalone.bat :


```

```

- Cration d'un JPA-project avec le provider EclipseLink 2.3.2 et la connexion  ma base de donnes.

- Modification du fichier persistence.xml de cette manire :


```

```

- Cration d'une JPA Entity :


```

```

Lors de la cration de l'entit, j'ai un message d'erreur 


> Table "Test" cannot be resolved


Je fais un clic-droit sur mon projet - JPA Tools - Generate Tables from Entities. Je m'attends donc  ce que ma table soit cre dans ma base de donnes et que le message d'erreur disparaisse mais :



> [EL Info]: EclipseLink, version: Eclipse Persistence Services - 2.3.2.v20111125-r10461
> [EL Severe]: Local Exception Stack: 
> Exception [EclipseLink-7060] (Eclipse Persistence Services - 2.3.2.v20111125-r10461): org.eclipse.persistence.exceptions.ValidationException
> Exception Description: Cannot acquire data source [DerbyDS].
> Internal Exception: javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Need to specify class name in environment or system property, or as an applet parameter, or in an application resource file:  java.naming.factory.initial
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.exceptions.ValidationException.cannotAcquireDataSource(ValidationException.java:497)
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.sessions.JNDIConnector.connect(JNDIConnector.java:109)
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.sessions.DatasourceLogin.connectToDatasource(DatasourceLogin.java:162)
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.internal.sessions.DatabaseSessionImpl.loginAndDetectDatasource(DatabaseSessionImpl.java:584)
> ...


Ai-je oubli quelque chose ? Visiblement oui, d'aprs les messages d'erreur mais je ne vois pas trop...

Merci  ::oops::

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,




> <jta-data-source>DerbyDS</jta-data-source>


C'est quoi ton jndi? tu peux nous montrer sa dclaration dans le ressource du serveur? a ne doit pas tre:


```
<jta-data-source>jdbc/DerbyDS</jta-data-source>
```

?

A+.

----------


## Hole_geek

La dclaration se fait dans le Standalone.xml.



> voici un extrait du code du fichier Standalone.xml qui est gnr :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


J'avais mis jdbc/DerbyDS mais le message d'erreur tait exactement le mme.

----------


## andry.aime

DerbyDs correspond  ton pool mais pas  ton datasource.


```
<jta-data-source>java:/DerbyDS</jta-data-source>
```

----------


## Hole_geek

Je viens d'essayer et toujours la mme chose...



> [EL Info]: EclipseLink, version: Eclipse Persistence Services - 2.3.2.v20111125-r10461
> [EL Severe]: Local Exception Stack: 
> Exception [EclipseLink-7060] (Eclipse Persistence Services - 2.3.2.v20111125-r10461): org.eclipse.persistence.exceptions.ValidationException
> Exception Description: Cannot acquire data source [java:/DerbyDS].
> Internal Exception: javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Need to specify class name in environment or system property, or as an applet parameter, or in an application resource file:  java.naming.factory.initial
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.exceptions.ValidationException.cannotAcquireDataSource(ValidationException.java:497)
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.sessions.JNDIConnector.connect(JNDIConnector.java:109)
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.sessions.DatasourceLogin.connectToDatasource(DatasourceLogin.java:162)
>     at org.eclipse.persistence.internal.sessions.DatabaseSessionImpl.loginAndDetectDatasource(DatabaseSessionImpl.java:584)
> ...


ps : le test de connexion  la BD via la vue JDBC Datasources de l'interface d'administration du serveur JBoss rpond positivement.

----------

